# Daisy Lou + Vet + Xray = :(



## Torty Mom (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, just got back, making another appointment right now with a "Tortoise" vet. I am a wreck, she is full of all kinds of stones. Lisa and I both have been crying. There is a rather large mass near the center right lower portion of her little body, he thinks that it is a BIG stone, but he is not completly sure. 

So here is a picture of the Xray.

Danny any thoughts? Anyone else?


----------



## Laura (Nov 26, 2010)

that doesnt look like just bladder stones.. did she eat rocks? 
does the vet say surgery is needed? 
is there anything that helps disolve them?? 
I wonder if her owner knew.. and couldnt afford it, so decided to give her away.. 
it wouldnt be the first time someone did that... but.....


----------



## Kristina (Nov 26, 2010)

Poor baby  Obviously had a very poor diet for quite some time.

At least you have seen that the surgery itself isn't too difficult. I am sure the vet will have info and options for you.

Wishing for the best for you and Daisy Lou.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 26, 2010)

I have seen ours eat rocks and shells form time to time. Wish you the best.


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 26, 2010)

wishing the best outcome possible. 

teri


----------



## coreyc (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so sorry well wishes


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 26, 2010)

Nelson often tries to eat rocks outside because he is obsessed with cuttlebone/calcium and thinks every little white speck is calcium.
If she had a poor diet I could see her trying to eat rocks because of a calcium deficiency. 

Do you know anything about how she was previously cared for?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 26, 2010)

I have an 8 am appointment tomorrow with another vet who can read the x ray. I contacted Frank Lavac in Santa Monica who can do the surgery. I asked for a ballpark price and they said it starts at $1,000. I am trying really hard not to borrow trouble and wait until the xray is read by a professional. I hope to have really, really good news tomorrow. 

Thanks everyone for your well wishes! I appreciate it and if Daisy knew better she would too!

Lisa gave her another enema with the mineral oil. 

Anyone have any other ideas? Should we try to put mineral down her throat? Is that even possible, it was hard enough to but it in her bottom.

Thanks again!  Mary Anne 

I am pretty sure she has not eaten any rocks. Yes, I know the quality of life she had prior to my rescue. The xray can confirm the lack thereof.  If you PM I will share, otherwise I will keep it quiet. Don't want to cause a scene. 

I do not think the previous owner has any clue on how sick she really is when she gave her to me. Heck, I had no clue until today.

Tomorrow, I hope to have a better grasp on the situation. Please say a prayer for Daisy Lou, it may be a rough few days!


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 26, 2010)

There is a larger stone there, but most is whats called bladder sand (very small stones). They are in different places because they aren't always just made in the bladder, they can be made in the intestines too. The bladder is attached to the large intestine with a very large opening, so ends up collecting the stones. The bladder can hold quite a lot.
You's have to use a stomach tube to get the mineral oil down where it needs to be. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. It is though worth a try.

Danny


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Danny, maybe they can do that tomorrow. So it looks like a larger stone to you? I am afraid of that. What do you think her chances of that passing are? The last one was pretty big! 

How long of poor care does it take to be that much of a mess? Her whole life?


----------



## kimmer (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about this. It was so kind of you to take in this tortoise without knowing anything about her health issues. This must be so difficult for you. I will be checking for updates.

Kim


----------



## Isa (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohh no, I am so sorry to hear that. I can't wait to hear what the specialist will say tomorrow. I am sending plenty of positive thoughts your way and Daisy Lou is in my prayers.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes it's been going on for quite a while. The one I see should be able to be passed as it looks smaller than the pelvic girdle. It's mixed in with the larger small stone mass on the right.

Danny


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 26, 2010)

Why can't they use that sonic thing that vibrates and shatters the stones, making them smaller and easier to pass...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 26, 2010)

Good question Maggie, I will ask tomorrow.


----------



## RianSeeking (Nov 26, 2010)

Poor Daisy Lou. She is in my thoughts. I'm so glad you took her in.


----------



## Becki (Nov 26, 2010)

Danny, all of those little white patches in the x-Ray have to pass? 
Sending bet wishes for the vet visit tomorrow!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and well wishes. It means alot to me that so many of you care about her. It just sucks badly that everything I was worried about is coming true. 

I am glad I took her in, even though I have been crying most of the day. Poor Daisy Lou had tear drops falling on her! My son, keeps looking at me and wanting to know why I am sad, I'll tell him tomorrow or the next day....he wants me to drive back to LA so he can tell the other lady what a "bad mom" she was! So cute how 11 year olds process information, he is very protective of her, and is well aware that he will be her caretaker after I am gone. 

Thanks again everyone for caring about me and my tortie, it means alot to me!! I am thankful for all of you and TFO!!!


----------



## Laura (Nov 26, 2010)

I had a cat with stones.. he had to ahve a special surgery that made him more female..

one of the things they were going to do to help him pass them was to infuse with bladder with saline mixed with a lubricant to help the stones pass. Flush them out. 
can they do that with a tort? 
If this were a male is it harder due to the opening being smaller.. like my cat?


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2010)

Sometimes torts just eat rocks. It doesn't necessarily come from bad husbandry or a Ca deficiency. Out of all the sulcatas I've had, Daisy is the only one that does this. I've seen this in CDTs more than any other species.

In Daisy's case they always pass and I find the "gravel" at the bottom of the soaking pan.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so sorry! I hope everything works out!


----------



## onarock (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear your tortoise is having a medical issue. If its any consolation, the tortoise is lucky to have you and I hope others will follow your example when it comes to taking the necessary action that is needed to properly care for a tort. I dont want to go off topic, but it goes to show that its not age, physics or geography that make worthy tortoise keepers, its knowledge, the willing to learn and adapt and most of all compassion. no one could be doing more.....all the best


----------



## dmmj (Nov 27, 2010)

It is entirely possible that the previous owner knew or had an idea of how bad off she was and dumped her, it happens often at the turtle club. Well wishes I know how painful those stones can be, from family experience not personal.


----------



## Annieski (Nov 27, 2010)

IMHO----there are 2 very large densities[stones] in the lower 1/2 of the abdominal cavity--that could possibly be as "big" as the stone that was previously passed. My concern would be the density that is higher-up---that appears to be "square-shaped". That,to me, looks like some kind of foreign body[stones do not show up square]. And that density seems to be blocking the intestine because there is very little "air" in that portion of the x-ray. DaisyLou cold have "eaten" a piece of some kind of metal--which posses it's own set of problems due to the metal degregating with stomach-acids. Either way it all must be removed--and then the digestive system will need x-tra med's and time to heal from the inflammation.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We are about to leave, I am warming up Daisy Lou and the car, so the doctors can get a good look at her and she won't be stiff and cold!! I am scared.....


----------



## tobibaby (Nov 27, 2010)

me and tobi are praying for daisy.. i love daisy, i alwys follow ur threads on her.. best of luck to u. u made me cry when i read that daisy's back has tear drops on it, hugs to u and daisy. cant wait to hear what happened


----------

